# Im looking for japanese classical composers that are serrialist Schonberg-ian???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Does serrialist occur in japan , 11 tone theory, im clueless of obscur japanese modernist for 11 tone
and serrialism, do you have classical composer that might appeal to me, in the line of Schonberg and Webern , so in the end im looking for early 20 th century music of japan that is a bit odd?


:tiphat:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Toru Takemitsu started writing serial music, notably the Requiem for Strings, which caught the attention of Stravinsky: 




I wouldn't say it's particularly Schoenbergian.

Takemitsu continued to use serial techniques throughout his career, though not strictly. He also drew on traditional Japanese music and French composers like Debussy and Messiaen.

My favorite piece of his is _From me flows what you call Time_.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

11 tone theory? Which tone are we ousting? 

I nominate F#.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

mathisdermaler said:


> 11 tone theory? Which tone are we ousting?
> 
> I nominate F#.


The Berklee College of Music has recently decided to eliminate B-flat:


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Bettina said:


> The Berklee College of Music has recently decided to eliminate B-flat:


thats hilarious


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

mathisdermaler said:


> 11 tone theory? Which tone are we ousting?
> 
> I nominate F#.


Argh! F# has long been my absolute favorite note. 
What is it about this new member mathisdermaler that keeps barging into my sensibilities?

By the way mathis--, welcome to the Forum.

Toshio Hosokawa is certainly a post-Schoenbergian composer.  Sample some of his offerings.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bettina said:


> The Berklee College of Music has recently decided to eliminate B-flat:


Johann Sebastian's comment: "Ach!"

Personally I am not too fond of B#. Perhaps that's the one we should eliminate.


----------

